# How many sit ups can you do?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I do 50 or 100 in a day the most (30 without stopping). A professional boxer, Manny Pacquiao, is known for doing 1,000 in the morning and 1,000 at night= 2,000 in a freaking day! What is this guy? A Super Saiyan from Dragon Ball Z or something?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't remember if I've done a sit up in the last ten years, but I'll try it for you. Okay, made it to 25 and decided I'd had enough discomfort there. My stomach feels weird now...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im not sure...but im really planning on getting in shape starting monday  ...so ill let you know


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Back in the day, I used to do 100-150 every other night. Now, I rarely ever do them. I've gotten really lazy over the years.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> I do 50 or 100 in a day the most (30 without stopping). A professional boxer, Manny Pacquiao, is known for doing 1,000 in the morning and 1,000 at night= *2,000* in a freaking day! What is this guy? A Super Saiyan from Dragon Ball Z or something?


What about his back, he must train them to get balance.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't do full sit ups, i do crunches as they are less stressful on the back.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

gaz said:


> I don't do full sit ups, i do crunches as they are less stressful on the back.


^ me too.


----------



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

moxosis said:


> What about his back, he must train them to get balance.


Fighters train the hell out of their abs they can take a clean body shot but flex their abs as it connects to minimize the amount damage to their organs. Thus way they can use their elbows to protect their ribs and hands to protect their head.

If you're wondering if flexing your abs when taking a body shot really makes oh sweet baby Jesus does it ever. Especially with little 6 oz mma gloves it's the difference between "oh that was unpleasant" and puking your brains out while writhing in agony on the ground.

Back strength is more important in grappling than striking in my opinion. Grappling is a lot of pulling and your back is the largest group of pulling muscles in the body.

I can do 100 situps in 2 minutes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably not many, I do other stomach excercises though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to to around 100 every other day, but now I could probably do 30 at the most.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I tried and just did 120 full sit-ups in one setting, and I haven't done regular sit-ups in a long time, I been taught other methods work abs way better than spending pointless time doing crunches that incorporate the whole body rather than isolating just the abs. IMO, if you do sit-ups, do them off a decline and do them slow.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

back when i was in the army, i used to do over a hundred in 2mins (it was part of their physical fitness test). these days im more educated on them so i do crunches with weights. keet it to 12 reps for three sets twice a week. you dont need to do lots of ab work to ge a six pack. its mainly on what you eat.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

gaz said:


> I don't do full sit ups, i do crunches as they are less stressful on the back.


 Crunches r much better for working abs. With sit-ups ur using a lot


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I just got to 43 without stopping. That's higher than I expected, considering I almost never directly train my abs.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

moxosis said:


> What about his back, he must train them to get balance.


 I train my back harder then any other muscle group. I do barbell bent over rows and all kinds of machine work and ocasssional deadlifts I gone to heavy and injuried my back from this. Doing deads I mean. Most guys train there chest harder then anything but it's one of my best body parts so I train it like once every 2 weeks.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I usually do 200 a day, 4 sets of 50. Sometimes I do 10 push ups in between sets.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i haven't done sit-ups in a about a year now and just then i did 30. i thought i'd only be able to do about 10, haha.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Used to be able to do 50-100 now i might get 1-2 before falling over exhausted.


----------

